# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Κέντρο-Ζωγράφου

## wiresounds

Να ’μαστε και εμείς στο κέντρο και επί ταυτά.

----------


## wiresounds

Εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ΑΡ με
SSID "awmn-394-test-AP"
στο κανάλι 7, 2.442MHz

Η δέσμη είναι στενή.

Κοιτάει από ψηλά στου Ζωγράφου, προς Αλεξάνδρας-Πύργο Αθηνών. Όποιος το πιάνει με καλό σήμα ας το αναφέρει.
Σκοπός το bb link. 

ΥΓ. Πρέπει να είναι πολύ στενή η δέσμη. Για την ώρα είμαι ο μόνος πελάτης του AP μου.  ::

----------


## dweller

εάν μπορείς να το αφήσεις κάποιες μέρες ακόμα, μετά τις 1 του μάρτη (εξεταστική γαρ) θα μπορώ να γυρίσω ένα if να δώ αν και πώς σε βρίσκω.

----------


## wiresounds

no problemo senior  ::

----------


## nkar

wiresounds έχεις δηλώσει στο wind το στίγμα σου?
γιατι δε βλέπω που είσαι

----------


## dweller

ναι,ούτε και γώ μπορώ. Ο κόμβος είναι δηλωμένος, πρέπει να παίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------

